# Traveling with bows to Jo'burg



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Don't go thru Amsterdam! The word is that they are now confiscating broadheads and knives.


----------



## CaveTroll (May 15, 2012)

Ice Boy said:


> Hey folks. Just curious to know if anyone has traveled (with archery equipment) from US to Johannesburg in the last year or so? I've heard that there are some new baggage rules on some airlines and they are charging extra for bows. If anyone has experienced this, please let me know and if you have any other S. Africa travel tips, I'd appreciate them too. My hunt is scheduled for June and I want to make sure I'm prepared before I get to the airport to minimize confusion. Thanks!


Hey there. I can find out for you, what airline are you flying with and where will you be hunting here?


----------



## WOA Archery (Aug 18, 2011)

I flew straight from Atlanta GA to Joburg. No problems really but the case will be taken to the same place the guns are which can be a long wait but your outfitter should help with that. I have not heard anything about them confiscating your case really but it has been 2.5 years since I was there last. hope all goes well


----------



## firehuntfish (May 17, 2009)

No special regulations apply if you fly Delta. When you check in your bags, tell the counter person that your case contains archery equipment...Otherwise TSA may assume its a gun and call you back to open the case...That's really all there is to it.... Your bow case will come out in the oversized/special baggage drop behind carousel #3 at Jo'burg. Pick it up and go...


----------



## Ice Boy (Apr 7, 2013)

Good information folks. Thanks for the replies. We are flying Lufthansa. From what I have been told, rules changed last June (6/1/2012). It sounds like most airlines are racking up on baggage fees due to size exceeding 159cm total dimensions and/or weight limits. I'll go prepared for the worst and pray for the best case scenario. Thanks again for any information!


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

We flew on Untied last year in mid June and had no troubles.
Heading back in 23 days!


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

I flew Delta last trip...put my bow in the bottom of a rolling duffle. No baggage fees and the duffle came on the belt in Joberg with the rest of the luggage. Sure beat having to deal with the SAPS office in Joberg.


----------



## osoutfitters (Nov 6, 2009)

I just got back from there. Flew with KLM and transferred in Amsterdam. No issues at all. Only thing recommend a good case. Used a brandnew SKB and after one trip looks 10 years old.


----------

